# Krystal Cancun



## miroxlava (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anyone purchased a TS recently at this resort? I just did and am a bit "scared". Since returning to the US I found a bunch of "scam" complaints but it seems that most of them are older than mid 2010. Any comments would be very greatly appreciated.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 11, 2011)

If you are still within your five-day right of rescission, you can rescind your contract. If you have doubts about your purchase, you should do so because you have just this one time to rescind. Once the five days pass you lose that right unless there was some obvious fraud involved in the purchase.

Here's a link to Profeco, the Mexican consumer protection agency, if you believe there was fraud involved in your purchase.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 11, 2011)

If you can and do rescind, and later decide that you do want to own there, you can likely buy the same thing much less expensively resale - just check eBay


----------



## miroxlava (Jul 12, 2011)

Karen G said:


> If you are still within your five-day right of rescission, you can rescind your contract. If you have doubts about your purchase, you should do so because you have just this one time to rescind. Once the five days pass you lose that right unless there was some obvious fraud involved in the purchase.
> 
> The main "fraud" is how they repeatedly stated that if we did not use our TS we did not have to pay any maintenance fee... this is nowhere in the contract and I have emailed the sales manager last night, requesting that this would be put in righting or we would rescind. Unfortunatelly we purchased it on June 30, so well beyond the five days.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Antunalu (Jul 17, 2011)

I was told the same thing, it is definitely a lie.  We got suckered in May 2010 and are in the process of going thru Profeco to get our money back.  They actually told us it was a good investment opportunity when we told them we were not interested in a TS.  Unfortunately, we believe them and signed and were not within the 5 days when we found out that they were liars.  Profeco has gone to 2 hearings for me so far, not that they are getting anywhere.  Next hearing is in OCT.  I did just get a letter from Concord Corp. saying they were the ones that will be collecting the maintenance fees.  Don't plan on sending anyone anything.  But yes they told me the same thing.  You don't pay maintenance fee unless you use it or rent it to someone else and then they would pay.  Liars!!


----------



## TacoTerry (Jul 28, 2011)

*yep, they lied*



miroxlava said:


> Karen G said:
> 
> 
> > If you are still within your five-day right of rescission, you can rescind your contract. If you have doubts about your purchase, you should do so because you have just this one time to rescind. Once the five days pass you lose that right unless there was some obvious fraud involved in the purchase.
> ...


----------



## miroxlava (Aug 1, 2011)

TacoTerry said:


> miroxlava said:
> 
> 
> > Did you use a credit card? Did they set you up with a Bank of America/RCI card?  If so, you have time to fight this Krystal Scamming.   Go to the" know your rights of recission" thread in this "mexico"heading.  Go through this thread and you will find really good info.  Been there, got screwed too! You have a month to fight the good legal fight by way of the credit card.  Call the BOA and claim fraud by Krystal.  They have dealt with this before!  Look for defrauded2 in the thread, he, along with about a dozen others are fighting back against all the boys from the Krystal.  Good luck, stand strong.
> ...


----------



## miroxlava (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kristal Cancun*

I still find it strange that most, if not all complaints are pre-2011. Has anyone else purchased a TS recently with Kristal???


----------



## miroxlava (Sep 14, 2011)

miroxlava said:


> I still find it strange that most, if not all complaints are pre-2011. Has anyone else purchased a TS recently with Kristal???



Come on!!! There has to be someone else who purchased a TS at the krystal cancun this year... anybody???!!!


----------



## rrdrums (Mar 12, 2012)

*Same Krystal Scam*

Same here - Just back two weeks and now reading all these scams. Feedback appreciated. We were GUARANTEED verbally that these would be rented. The Rental place, Continental Connections only states they will advertise.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 12, 2012)

rrdrums said:


> We were GUARANTEED verbally that these would be rented. The Rental place, Continental Connections only states they will advertise.


This is what we always hear. The salesman makes all kinds of claims to entice the purchaser to sign the agreement. Unfortunately, most people do not take the time to read everything in the agreement to see if all the salesman's promises are there.  Only the written terms of the agreement can be enforced.  Sadly, most people don't find that out until it's too late to rescind.


----------



## rrdrums (Mar 13, 2012)

*Attorneys to fight against scam*

So, the realization of 'I was scammed" i secured. Now, since it is past the 5 days, I will need an attorney. I found one site that talks about fighting back (http://www.mescam.com/), which is a great site. Unfortunately, I don't have the time and would like to hire an atorney, even if it means not getting all of $16K and future loan canceled back. With all the advertised "Mexican Timeshare Scam" Attorneys, I'm being cautious about these being a scam as well. Can anyone recommend a successful and established lawfirm to represent me? Do they have proven success?

Thanks


----------



## rrdrums (Mar 13, 2012)

*in same boat*



miroxlava said:


> Come on!!! There has to be someone else who purchased a TS at the krystal cancun this year... anybody???!!!



Trying to fight it now Miroxlava


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2012)

I think more have had success using Profeco, http://www.profeco.gob.mx/english.htm the anti-fraud unit of the Mexican Gov't than all the 'law firms' combined. We most often hear of success from you 'victims' putting posts about the scams all over the internet so that when a new mark googles Crystal or Mayan or whoever the perp is, all they get is your expounding on the fraud. Usually what we see is a 'retraction' of comments and that 'resolution' has been achieved.

Best.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Karen G (Mar 13, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I think more have had success using Profeco,


I agree with Jim. Try Profeco first as you have nothing to lose with them.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2012)

I did a search of others who have had success using Profeco and got this contact info. It may be better than what I posted earlier but maybe your results will differ: 

I emailed Profeco at extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx and waited for about 2 weeks. I had not heard anything from them & I could not get through with the phone number we had (011-52-55-5211-1723 for US & Canada). I looked up the brochure again from the link in the 1st post of this thread & I called their direct line +52 (55) 5568-8722. Please note this line is answered by an automated system and it is all Spanish. I do not speak Spanish so I just continued pressing 2 after each prompt. Finally I was transferred to a human & as soon as she spoke, I said “Hola, mi nombre es Tia. Habla English?” And she told me to wait a minute and she found someone who could speak English. I then explained to the 2nd lady that I was in the USA and had contacted them regarding a timeshare that we had recently purchased in Cancun and that I had not had a response. She then transferred me to another lady. This 3rd lady asked for my e-mail address and she told me that she had replied to my message, I had not received it so I gave her another e-mail address and she forwarded the reply to me which was requesting more information from us. All 3 of the ladies I spoke with were very nice & did not seem to mind helping me get in touch with the right person. She also gave me a number to reach them at, and it is the same number I tried the first few times without success (011-52-55-5211-1723). I have not had to try to call them again as I have gathered up the info they need & have mailed it to them. They even notified me that they will be on holiday until after the New Year and they will review my complaint then.

Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## miroxlava (Apr 17, 2012)

rrdrums said:


> Trying to fight it now Miroxlava



Any luck? I actually received a cancelation letter that I have to sign to complete but I would give up the right to get my down back which is over $12 grand.


----------



## Jo'Se (May 16, 2012)

Read the last clause of their contract... You may cancel the contract beyond the 5 days, but you will give up ALL MONEY paid to the "program".  I was scammed by them in early 2011... Same old promise---no maintence fee unless you use it, the rental program, etc.  Just like many others, I received a damn maintence fee bill from Concord.  The so call rental program--no luck what so ever.

A few of us are trying to gather enough people to start a class-action against them.  Do a search of "Krystal" in the search bar you will see that thread.


----------



## Tia (May 21, 2012)

We went down 5 years ago and at the airport wasted a bit of time with someone from Krystal before catching our ride.  He said they weren't timeshares! :annoyed:  Anyway we never went to the free lunch he scheduled.


----------



## wrigley (Aug 14, 2012)

*response*

I was also told all of the same things I am reading and thought I had settled my dispute with Concord. But recently received another letter from Blackwell Recovery, a "new" branch of Concord (I think they started it because of all of the bad press Concord was getting), stating that they still want money after my lawyer had already agreed with Krystal's Martha Gonzalez on a deal.  I'm so tired of all of this. I'm debating a class action suit as well so if anyone has any additional thoughts on this, let me know.


----------

